# this might sound crazy, i know... but i'm desperate...



## mystikezmereyez (Oct 31, 2010)

again, this might sound crazy, but i'm desperate... have any females had what feels like a combination of a yeast infection/uti, while taking Miralax... urinary frequency/burning/irritation? i started taking Miralax back in April, when I first got told this was IBS - fast forward 4 days, I'm in a ton of discomfort - feel like I'm peeing fire... get told I have a yeast infection. fine. take a break from the miralax and take the diflucan. all better...this has been going on for like 6 months. i just recently connected all of this to the miralax. i'd never even had a yeast infection before and hadn't had a uti since like high school. i'm not particularly prone to infections. that was the ONLY thing i had started taking when all of this started. the only thing i can figure at this point, seeing as how the cultures usually come back fine, is this is some kind of irritation from/allergy to the miralax. i've been tested for everything else that could cause those symptoms... all negative. i just can't find anything online. i'm seriously about to call the FDA. lol... it sucks, b/c miralax is the one thing that works, but not if i'm going to be going through this every month, so...anyone else have issues w/ it?


----------

